# AKC Obedience changes?



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Some interesting developments on the table regarding the group stays. These proposals will be presented to the Board of Directors at the October meeting, and voted on at the November meeting. If they are approved, they will go into effect March 2018. http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/obedience/Status_of_Group_Exercise_Task_Force_-_Website.pdf

Apparently, the Canadian Kennel Club has already changed their Open class to allow for two different, but equally counted, options, one with the traditional OOS groups, and the other with a modified stay and a position change exercise.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I haven't heard of any actual changes taking place with the CKC yet. 

Here are some of the relevant proposals.



> ADD NEW
> 2.6.5 There must be 2 ring stewards each with a slip leash in the ring at all times during the group exercises. They
> should remain standing in the ring, watching the dogs in the group, until all dog/handler teams have exited
> the ring.
> ...


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I was under the impression that the CKC changes had been approved?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Ah, here it is. http://www.ckc.ca/getattachment/0cf...ce-Trial-Rally-R-R,-CH-12-Open-Class.pdf.aspx The changes go into effect January 2018.


----------

